# Center Cap pops



## chiperten (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought one of the clear plastic DIY cubes from that chinese ebay seller. It is extremely smooth and fast but I get a ton of pops. I had a few questions.. first what do you guys use to hold the center caps in on your cubes? My yellow center cap pops so much and it's annoying.

Also does anyone know if clear plastic is allowed in competition. I've read that it might give an advantage but honestly I can't see through very well at all and I think trying to use the transparency to see the stickers on the other side would slow me down. If transparent cubes are a problem, I will probably buy a white DIY from the seller because this cube rocks.


----------



## tenderchkn (Jan 24, 2007)

Transparent cubes are not legal for competition.

Take out the cap, put a piece of paper the size of the square over the screw, and jam the cap back in. That will hold it in place.


----------



## chiperten (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool idea, thanks


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tenderchkn_@Jan 24 2007, 08:20 PM
> * Take out the cap, put a piece of paper the size of the square over the screw, and jam the cap back in. That will hold it in place. *


 I can confirm that. My center caps are also fixed with this method. It works great and allows you to still tune the cube without any problems. It's better than glueing the caps in.


----------



## Erik (Jan 24, 2007)

hey,
I am known for having popping center caps (at EC with my feet and at Dutch Nationals both my speedcubes had popping caps), I always glue them with super glue but it doesn't last that long. I'll try the paper trick


----------



## Pedro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Always the same center caps fall off (even with a paper square)*

That's kinda annoying...

on my Rubik's DIY, the red and green center caps fall really often...and just those 2...the others just stay in place nicely...

I had I problem with this in Worlds...the first 4 solves in first round were nice...then, before my last one, they called me because the red center cap fell...so I got the paper square, turned it upside-down and put the center cap back...just after, they called me again and asked if I had another cube 

I changed the paper square like 10 times but they still can't stay...

I probably never changed the other paper squares...or just 1 time, maybe...

does that happen to someone else? any ideas to fix it?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 8, 2007)

I could never get paper to work for mine.
I switched to a tiny roll of duct tape.

They still fall off every now and then (around every 4 days), but it isn't as bad as it was when I used paper.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 8, 2007)

Index cards? They're appreciably thicker than normal paper...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you some kind of paper expert "deathbypapercutz"?


----------



## Jai (Oct 10, 2007)

I honestly think you should just buy a new cube, it happens all the time to the center caps on my old Rubik's DIY. Go for the new Cube4You type A DIYs, I heard the caps don't pop.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 10, 2007)

I would recommend to use a bit of adhesive foil/tape. You can still get the caps off if you want to. You just have to use a knife to get into the gap.

P.S. The caps really don't pop on DIY type-As from Cube4you.


----------



## Stingray970 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Center caps popping off Zhanchi*

Today I was solving my Zhanchi in the hallway of my school absentmindedly. When I arrived at my class, I noticed that the orange center cap had gone missing. Naturally I was quite distraught about this, but I couldn't leave class to find it.

Luckily, a friend of mine found it and returned it to me. It gave me quite the scare!

I don't want something like this to happen again.

I like my tensions the way they are right now, and I don't think I'd find a reason to change them for a long time. Since I don't think I'll be needing to adjust the tensions, I don't need to pop off the center caps.

I want to superglue the caps onto my Zhanchi.
- Would the tensions loosen/tighten themselves over time such that I would need to readjust?
- I lubed my core (and the washers + the other inner mechanisms) with Lubix. Would I ever need to relube my core? If so, how soon?
- If I needed to do the above, how difficult would it be to then take off the caps?
- Is there some other way to prevent the caps from popping off?


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 10, 2012)

look up center cap mod on youtube. help fix my center cap problem

you can stick paper under the cap when you put the cap on youtubeand rip off the remains


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 10, 2012)

-Gluing center caps is kinda weird or stupid. I mean it depends on what type of glue you use but most of the time you will have a lot of troubles to get CenterCap of, or you could propably break it.
-Yes I think you will need to relube your core. I don't know how soon but it will be necessary.
-Maybe the tensions won't loosen/tighten by themselves but what if you want to retension your cube or lube it again as I said before ?
-I think the easiest way to fix this is to put a little piece of paper in between cap and center-piece.

I don't have that problem with My ZhanChi, but if I have i would go with the pieces of paper- it's fast and effective.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 10, 2012)

I put a small piece of electrical tape on the tag of the center piece and cut off the excess. Rarely come off unless I drop it from a height.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 10, 2012)

You could just use Guhong v2 caps on your ZhanChi (if you have a v2). I'm about to make the change myself.


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 11, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> You could just use Guhong v2 caps on your ZhanChi (if you have a v2). I'm about to make the change myself.




Is there anyplace where you can get extra Guhong V2 center caps separately(I would like to do that myself.)


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 11, 2012)

PAPER MOD! 

Heres what you do:

1. Go find some paper (Any kind works (I prefer loose leaf))
2. Remove all the pieces from your cube
3. Remove 1 center cap and stick the paper over the piece. Then proceed to put the cap back on. Make sure it's tight. 
4. When the cap is tight and in place, start to rip off all the paper you can see.
5. Enjoy responsibly 

Worked for, should work for anyone else.

If this managed to fail, GuHong caps don't come out but they do stick out a little.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 24, 2012)

The solution has already been provided, but I will mention that you will want to relube your core every 10,000 solves or so.


----------



## Stingray970 (Apr 24, 2012)

The entire inner mechanism and core, or just the actual pieces?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2012)

I take a small bit of non-dry clay and put it on the edge. The excess wipes right off, and I feel it stays on really well compared to paper.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 24, 2012)

Stingray970 said:


> The entire inner mechanism and core, or just the actual pieces?


just the piece, to make removing the excess paper easier

the first time i read it, i thought the removing all the pieces was a joke, but i see the point now


----------



## mazter2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

People still reccomending the paper method? it's like reccomending someone to use vaseline..
Just shave off a bit of the plastic, permanent fix and you don't have to hassle with the paper whenever you go to adjust the cube.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 2, 2012)

mazter2010 said:


> People still reccomending the paper method? it's like reccomending someone to use vaseline..
> Just shave off a bit of the plastic, permanent fix and you don't have to hassle with the paper whenever you go to adjust the cube.


 
Paper is perfect. As long as you get the cube to the right tension, you won't have to hassle.


----------



## th3gam1ngg0d (Mar 23, 2014)

*Weilong Center Cap Pop Issues*

For some odd reason, my Moyu Weilong always has center cap pops. Does anyone else have this issue or have a solution? This cube is perfect but i'm afraid to compete with it because of this issue.


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 23, 2014)

Just put a littlebit of paper between the cab and the center


----------



## th3gam1ngg0d (Mar 23, 2014)

What? I'm confused.


----------



## Veekindel (Mar 23, 2014)

Adding some lube also keeps it in place, for me at least


----------



## th3gam1ngg0d (Mar 23, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to do the paper thing?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

th3gam1ngg0d said:


> Can someone tell me how to do the paper thing?








Works for all cubes.


----------



## th3gam1ngg0d (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, the paper thing works well but I like Veekindel's way of lubing the center cap because i can still tension it freely.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

th3gam1ngg0d said:


> Thanks, the paper thing works well but I like Veekindel's way of lubing the center cap because i can still tension it freely.



The paper doesn't stop you from tensioning.


----------



## teller (Mar 23, 2014)

A dab of Elmer's "school glue" works perfectly. Strong enough to hold it on, but too weak to prevent you from taking it off if you need to adjust the tension.


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 27, 2014)

I just use tissue paper and put a big chunk on, slap the cap on, and tear the excess off.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 28, 2014)

That is the same as putting paper on, right?


AFatTick said:


> I just use tissue paper and put a big chunk on, slap the cap on, and tear the excess off.



What I do is, aply a thin layer of super glue and let it dry so that it forms a barricade around the cap. Then you put the cap on. As the super glue dried, it dosent stick on forever and dried super glue holds it in place


----------

